# HMS Vanguard



## beves (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi All

Trying to find some information about two brothers who were killed on HMS Vanguard during WW1. Their names were Hammersley and I believe the ship was at Scapa Flow and that the ship had an unstable load of cordite. Would they have been commemorated somewhere.
Many Thanks
Bev


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Some info here.

http://www.gwpda.org/naval/vancaslt.htm


----------



## beves (Aug 9, 2013)

Many, many thanks. How did you do this so quickly. I'm starting to settle into SN quite nicely. Regards. Bev


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

If you do a Google search for " HMS Vanguard 1917 " you will get lots of stuff.

Also from the casualty list.

HAMMERSLEY, Samuel B, Able Seaman, J 39528 (Po), Vanguard, 9 July 1917, ship lost
HAMMERSLEY, William H, Ordinary Seaman, J 61683 (Po), Vanguard, 9 July 1917, ship lost


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/3041044/HAMMERSLEY, WILLIAM HENRY

http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/3041043/HAMMERSLEY, SAMUEL BRUCE

Regards
Hugh


----------

